# my girls



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Here are a couple shots of my girls from this weekend. I'd love for you pros to do some of that "picture cleanup" magic that I've seen in the past...if you would like to!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh My Goodness Those Are Adorable Pics!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Really nice pics. Both of your girls are gorgeous!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice pics. Glad they did not take after their Dad. LOL Just kidding Chris. Those are great pics.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

You have 2 beautiful girls fishnlab


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

So, there I was, just sitting around the house with nothing to do but play with your picture.
Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice job MT!


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

I have a beautiful,big chocolate male if you would like to breed her.Give me a call 281-773-5096 Karl


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what a wonderful tryptech these three photos will make! your girls are beautiful! thanks for sharing 

rosesm


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Karl. I'd love to have another one at some point, but Isabel has been spayed, so that would be tough! She is a fantastic member of the family, a high energy worker, and my daughter's best friend!

Thanks for the kind words about the pics everyone, and thanks for the touch up MT. Looks great!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics! i hope the changes are ok.


----------

